# Clock and Keyboard Help



## Mike4x4 (Jul 12, 2012)

I am running server 2012 with activate directory installed.


I am having problems when im logged in to a domain user on a client pc. When I press the forward slash key on the keyboard it appears as a # and when I press the email at symbol " displays. It dosnt happen at login screen but only when logged in.


Another problem is all the client pcs display the wrong time by 3 hours ahead, I change this manually and it automatically changes back within 10mins. The server uses the correct time.




Can anyone help me with this its got me puzzled.


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

Time is changed due to ntp.
in a domain first change the time and check the timezone on the server.
Once the time is correct on the server then let the server do a time sync or you can force the server to time sync.(when changing time on server be careful if it is a database server also). You can get an idea here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307897

Once the server time has changed to the exact time you need you can run the same on all the desktops. All machines have to be in the same timezone in a domain to sync with the server


----------

